# Finally Got a Grooming Appointment



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2020)

I've been trying to call my dog's groomer for over a month and really had gotten worried about her.

Finally got a hold of her today and she said she had shut down for the past 2 mos.

Said she's been staying with her daughter.

She is now reopened and we have an appointment next Tuesday.  We agreed we'd both wear masks.

I'm so glad to be able to get in this month because my dog's nails are long and so is her fur.  Her ears need trimming out and cleaning.  I'll ask for a shave down as I usually do.  That will keep my baby comfortable.


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2020)

My groomer gave my pup a private appointment last Saturday.  We were both masked, I handed him off with no collar or leash, money in an envelope.  I was beyond thrilled because he's so much more comfortable now.  

My haircuts can wait, as a furry little maltipoo in Southern California, his can't.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My groomer gave my pup a private appointment last Saturday.  We were both masked, I handed him off with no collar or leash, money in an envelope.  I was beyond thrilled because he's so much more comfortable now.
> 
> My haircuts can wait, as a furry little maltipoo in Southern California, his can't.


I'm glad it went well at the groomer.  I'll be glad when it's done, too!  The fur on my dog's feet has overgrown and really needs cutting down.


----------



## MickaC (May 20, 2020)

My wee Girl, Shaalee, was able to go her hairdresser yesterday, she's such a happy little girl, after her appointment, and she loves Lindsay, her groomer. was not allowed in the building, took Shaalee' leash off a put one of her own on, and tape marked on how close to get to the outside of door. It's all okay with me, have to do what you gotta do keep safe.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

MickaC said:


> My wee Girl, Shaalee, was able to go her hairdresser yesterday, she's such a happy little girl, after her appointment, and she loves Lindsay, her groomer. was not allowed in the building, took Shaalee' leash off a put one of her own on, and tape marked on how close to get to the outside of door. It's all okay with me, have to do what you gotta do keep safe.


I guess we all got to do what it takes to stay safe and get our dog's groomed, too.  My dog's groomer's instructions is that we'll keep a distance (which we always have done actually..lol..we never talked in each other's face) and wear masks.


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I guess we all got to do what it takes to stay safe and get our dog's groomed, too.  My dog's groomer's instructions is that we'll keep a distance (which we always have done actually..lol..we never talked in each other's face) and wear masks.


Absolutely, Ruthanne.  I was so grateful that my groomer was willing to serve her long-term clients.  She knows better than anyone how important grooming is to an animal's health, particularly with dogs that don't shed.  

I want my groomer to remain healthy and hope her business survives.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 23, 2020)

I was finally able to get an appointment at the groomers for my dog, who had started to resemble a small sheep.  Curiously, the groomers was open, but stylists and beauticians _are not!  _The appointment was made, and conducted as if it were a drug deal; I had to phone inside from the parking lot once there, and the groomer (masked, of course) came out to collect my dog...


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

That's ,Good news Ruthanne.. 

Fortunately my daughter is City & Guilds dog groomer,  with her own studio at her kennels, so she grooms her own dogs, (my beloved grandfukids,) as well as grooming her resident dogs if the owners wish her to, which they always do..


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I was finally able to get an appointment at the groomers for my dog, who had started to resemble a small sheep.  Curiously, the groomers was open, but stylists and beauticians _are not!  _The appointment was made, and conducted as if it were a drug deal; I had to phone inside from the parking lot once there, and the groomer (masked, of course) came out to collect my dog...


I think groomers were opened because the transaction doesn't involve human-to-human contact.  Virus isn't contagious from dog to human, at least not as far as anyone has documented.   Human grooming is a different story altogether.

For our dog, getting groomed was a health issue. He overheats and gets lethargic in hot weather if his coat is long. When we got him back from the groomer it was as if she'd shaved off 10 years along with all that fur!

To be honest, I don't know if our groomer was skirting the law by being open but was desperate enough not to care.  Those services may have been included under the animal healthcare portion of essential services.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

My daughter couldn't work where she lives in Southern  Spain. Not because she was in contact with people..(because she just works with animals and has minimal contact with owners anyway) .. but because the lockdown meant that no-one was permitted to travel further than their own areas (1km).. and then only for work, and for  medical appointments and essential shopping  only once per week (as she is too) .. so  clients were and are _still_ unable to get to her beautiful mountain kennels and cattery .. so she's desperate for the lockdown to end.. she has lost ££££'s this year already in kennel stays  and grooming  bookings


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2020)

Suzy finally groomed yesterday.


----------

